# Deciding on fish for my 29g...



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

I am looking into getting 2 or 3 new fish, depending on what you all have to say. I am wanting some angelfish and/or some ram cichlids. I would like to have some unusual and eye-catching fish. Currently my tank has a eclipse catfish, bulldog pleco and 2 apple snails. In the future I would like to get some shrimp also. From what I have read if I keep the angelfish fed, they will not bother the shrimp but what about the ram cichlids? I am assuming they will try to make a meal of the shrimp. I think it would be interesting to breed the angelfish but I understand in a community tank it will be harder. What are some pros/cons of these two fish? Any other ideas are welcome too! Thanks in advance!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of potentially really big fish. The rams are about as large as you'd want to go in a 29. I think they're too large for a 29 myself.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

After thinking about it...The angels are out of the question and I didn't know the Rams got that big. Hmm... So many choices....[smilie=l:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If shrimp are a priority, you'll have to be careful about the fish. I think the Ram's could be a problem with the shrimp, like you said. They don't get all that big, and a pair would probably be okay in a 29, aside from the shrimp issue.

I don't have a clue what an eclipse catfish is, or how big it gets, so it makes it sort of hard for suggestions. Do you know the scientific name for it?

Is this a planted tank? If so, the Apple snails could also be a problem since they are known to eat plants.

Otherwise, I would recommend some smaller schooling fish so you could still have your shrimp and it would be a reasonable load in the tank.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

The eclipse or sun catfish scientific name is Horabagrus brachysoma. They tend to get big but I have the intentions of moving him after he gets over 4" as he will be tearing everything up and eating everything. Yes it is a planted tank. The snails are bridgesii so I am not really worried about them eating plants. I am starting to think along the line of small schooling fish, but I am not to familiar with any so I have been doin some research!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

It's not that Rams get all that big, but in a 29, anything larger than a Cardinal Tetra begins to illustrate how small the tank really is.

Consider some of the micro or dwarf rasboras, too. Type "schooling fish" in the search box, too, and see what people have posted.

Here's a good place to start:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-for-planted-tanks.html?highlight=tiger+barbs

Good luck,


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I just ordered some endler's livebearers for my 37, and we have a pretty similar tank size (30 inches long, 12 inches wide). Really small and pretty.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Rams are fine in a 29G; breeders keep them in 10G without any problems. I currently keep two pairs in a 20G and they breed every week or so. 

As for the shrimp, this same tank happens to have over a dozen Cherry shrimp ranging from 1cm up to 4cm and not once have I seen the Rams try to eat them. But you will hear varying expierences on keeping shrimp with Cichlids.


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

Have you thought about Colisa chuna/sota, the honey gourami? I have 4 in a 15g and they are a lovely fish. I have cherry shrimp in there with them, and I have not seen them bother them. A small group would be very attractive in your tank, with perhaps a small schooling fish? I use harlequin and espei rasboras in my tanks. These are just suggestions.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi There!

The first thing you're gonna NEED to do is to get rid of the Catfish & th3e Pleco. with those 2 critters, your tank isapproaching the over-stock boundaries as it is.

If you want bottom feeders for the 29, here's what the best ideas are...

Get a bristlenose pleco. they only grow to a MAX of 4"

Another option would be a school of Otto Cats(otiniculas) prolly 6 or so which will be a decent cleanup crew.

Cories: Good botton feeders but if you're getting Rams, then not a good choice because when spawning, the rams will OWN the cories...if they survive the ram's attacks to protect eggs.

Angels and such are a basic no-no as they will munch on just about any small tetras that you introduce.

My Suggestion:
Get rid of the Cat & The Pleco
Get 6-8 Otto Cats
Get your Rams like you want,
Get a school (10+) of Tetras(Lots of colorful variations...don't have the be the common ones. Perhaps Blue Tetras or Penguin Tetras.

This setup with the snails & shrimps should be OK, but the Rams may try to make the shrimp something of a snack!


Good luck!

-TF


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

I understand my catfish is going to be getting to big in the future, but the pleco is full grown at about 4-5 inches. The only problem I could see with it, is uprooting plants while cruising the bottom.

I really like that idea though! I just don't wanna buy and have shrimp if they are going to be an expensive snack for the rams! heh. As of right now, I am planning on getting some cool lookin tetras and shrimp if I can find some priced decent locally. Then I will go from there.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

it's been my experience that shrimp make fine snacks for german blue rams. I trid keeping shrimp in the tank with rams for all of five minutes. They attacked instantly, and the shrimp were removed.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

I got rid of the pleco and bought 5 neon tetras and 2 otto's. I plan to get a few more of both later. I am trying to find someone locally that sells trumpet snails or shrimp and its not happening! Petsmart sells marble shrimp but they are 11.49 apeice! eek! My catfish is growing fast so I think I may have to move him before I introduce the shrimp cause he seems to hang out where the shrimp would be hanging out! hah I also may get a small school of some colorful rasboras.


----------



## tslabaugh (Mar 11, 2006)

Well my catfish is gone too! First night with those tetras...I couldn't stand leaving them in there the whole night. He had grown alot since I had seen him and was trying to make a meal of one of them. I found a girl locally that sells shrimp for 1.50 apeice so I am happy! I am just gonna wait awhile to add them though!


----------

